# Little boys fighting



## 35848 (1 mo ago)

The other day on a walk i noticed two boys both looked to be about 8 or 9 years old fighting another boy that looked to be the same age as the two that were fight was with them and just watching them fight. one of the boys moms came and broke up the fight.
But it got me thinking. Even though I am a guy and have never got into a fight not even as a kid at8 or 9 years old I do know most boys do fight at those ages. Therefore I was just walk on by and let them keep fighting. I’m wondering if anyone else would let two boys that are about the same height and same age either both 8 or both 9 or both 10 fight or would you stop it? And if you got in fights when you were a kid at those ages and what it was like to be in the fights?did it hurt to get punched? What did you learn from getting into the fights? Did parents punish you for fighting or did the just lecture you about why you shouldn’t fight and let you go back to playing again?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

K4223 said:


> The other day on a walk i noticed two boys both looked to be about 8 or 9 years old fighting another boy that looked to be the same age as the two that were fight was with them and just watching them fight. one of the boys moms came and broke up the fight.
> But it got me thinking. Even though I am a guy and have never got into a fight not even as a kid at8 or 9 years old I do know most boys do fight at those ages. Therefore I was just walk on by and let them keep fighting. I’m wondering if anyone else would let two boys that are about the same height and same age either both 8 or both 9 or both 10 fight or would you stop it? And if you got in fights when you were a kid at those ages and what it was like to be in the fights?did it hurt to get punched? What did you learn from getting into the fights? Did parents punish you for fighting or did the just lecture you about why you shouldn’t fight and let you go back to playing again?


I would have probably intervened with a two on one unless the loner was getting the better of the two.


----------



## 35848 (1 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> I would have probably intervened with a two on one unless the loner was getting the better of the two.


It was only a 1v1 fight with the 3rd kid just only watching the other 2 boys and cheering their fight a little bit. And it looked like an evenly matched fight and both boys looked the same age and height


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

K4223 said:


> It was only a 1v1 fight with the 3rd kid just only watching the other 2 boys and cheering their fight a little bit. And it looked like an evenly matched fight and both boys looked the same age and height


I probably would have watched for a while but intervened if real damage started to occur.


----------



## 35848 (1 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> I probably would have watched for a while but intervened if real damage started to occur.


Really? So you say as long as its a1v1 fight and both boys are the same age and height and it looks like neither boy is getting hurt to bad just let them fight? Did you get into your share of fights as a kid at 8 and 9 years old?


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

K4223 said:


> Really? So you say as long as its a1v1 fight and both boys are the same age and height and it looks like neither boy is getting hurt to bad just let them fight? Did you get into your share of fights as a kid at 8 and 9 years old?


It's good for male development to have the occasional rumble and injury as children. It's very damaging to the male psyche to try and rescue them from difficulties all the time. As long as male children are not being injured past the point of scrapes, it's better to let them be. It's only when somebody is getting more injured than scrapes that people should step in. Scrapes and scratches will heal, but damage to the psyche doesn't always heal well.


----------



## 35848 (1 mo ago)

UAArchangel said:


> It's good for male development to have the occasional rumble and injury as children. It's very damaging to the male psyche to try and rescue them from difficulties all the time. As long as male children are not being injured past the point of scrapes, it's better to let them be. It's only when somebody is getting more injured than scrapes that people should step in. Scrapes and scratches will heal, but damage to the psyche doesn't always heal well.


Cool yea I hear you there. Did you get into your share of fights with your friends when you were 8 and 9 and 10 years old?


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

K4223 said:


> Cool yea I hear you there. Did you get into your share of fights with your friends when you were 8 and 9 and 10 years old?


No, because I wasn't taught that important principle as a male. However, now I know, I'm much better at standing up for myself and not backing down if there is no risk of serious injury.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I've been fighting since I was 6, think it was at 8 I got expelled because during the fight the kid fell down the stairs. Can't remember now though. Violence has always been a cool way to settle things, sometimes we become friends! I made a few mates that way actually, among boys anyway. 

Girl fights are more personal with feuds and what not. My daughter isn't prone to violence but she has her haters.


----------



## 35848 (1 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> I've been fighting since I was 6, think it was at 8 I got expelled because during the fight the kid fell down the stairs. Can't remember now though. Violence has always been a cool way to settle things, sometimes we become friends! I made a few mates that way actually, among boys anyway.
> 
> Girl fights are more personal with feuds and what not. My daughter isn't prone to violence but she has her haters.


Did parents purplish you for fighting As a kid? Or just lecture you about why you shouldn’t fight? Is it true you get a huge adrenaline rush and dont feel pain when you get punched?


----------



## 35848 (1 mo ago)

K4223 said:


> Did parents purplish you for fighting As a kid? Or just lecture you about why you shouldn’t fight? Is it true you get a huge adrenaline rush and dont feel pain when you get punched?


I meant punish you?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

K4223 said:


> Did parents purplish you for fighting As a kid? Or just lecture you about why you shouldn’t fight? Is it true you get a huge adrenaline rush and dont feel pain when you get punched?


My parents beat the crap out of me lol as if I would stop fighting though, had too much a temper lol

Yes when the adrenaline kicks in its also mostly a blur, this is why in self defense full contact sparring is important, not only do you learn to stay as calm as possible even if the stress of combat overwhelms you can rely on muscle memory to survive.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

K4223 said:


> I meant punish you?


Isn't that what happens when they punish you, you turn purplish?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not a good measure for regular boy psychology.

My childhood was abnormal or at least I pray it was.


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

My dad had my brother and I in boxing, wrestling and karate at early ages preteen. We learned how to fight and I somehow ended up being the go to guy to call on being defended. I stuck up for my brother, a few cousins and multiple friends. I even stopped a few fights when one guy gave up and the other wasn’t done with the beating.

I would likely let two boys fight for a bit and then step in. Girls on the other hand 😬
That gets brutal very quickly, usually one or both girls has no idea how to fight or properly defend.


----------



## 35848 (1 mo ago)

Slow Hand said:


> My dad had my brother and I in boxing, wrestling and karate at early ages preteen. We learned how to fight and I somehow ended up being the go to guy to call on being defended. I stuck up for my brother, a few cousins and multiple friends. I even stopped a few fights when one guy gave up and the other wasn’t done with the beating.
> 
> I would likely let two boys fight for a bit and then step in. Girls on the other hand 😬
> That gets brutal very quickly, usually one or both girls has no idea how to fight or properly defend.


Yea preteen boys fight more clean than girls and teenagers right? And can have fights that are just as intense and good as teenagers or grownups but not get hurt to bad?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I remember the fights where we got groups together forming circles, always a pain when mates jump in though like wtf

What do you not understand about 1v1 😑

In the smartphone era wonder if random folk would put this on during a brawl 😅


----------



## 35848 (1 mo ago)

K4223 said:


> Yea preteen boys fight more clean than girls and teenagers right? And can have fights that are just as intense and good as teenagers or grownups but not get hurt to bad?


Preteens usually only push and shove and sometimes throw a few punches then fall to the ground and roll around on the ground and preteens don’t hit below the belt?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

K4223 said:


> Preteens usually only push and shove and sometimes throw a few punches then fall to the ground and roll around on the ground and preteens don’t hit below the belt?


Growing up it was quite taboo to hit below the belt, there's a sense of honor at least among boys. Girls well don't usually get much martial attention culturally I guess.

That was in school though, on the street it's the first thing you strike if you see an opening though. If you don't you'll likely be dying in a pool of your own blood with multiple stab wounds or vegetabilised by mobs with bats until you stop moving lol


----------



## 35848 (1 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Growing up it was quite taboo to hit below the belt, there's a sense of honor at least among boys. Girls well don't usually get much martial attention culturally I guess.
> 
> That was in school though, on the street it's the first thing you strike if you see an opening though. If you don't you'll likely be dying in a pool of your own blood with multiple stab wounds or vegetabilised by mobs with bats until you stop moving lol


What about fights with Friends that happened at home or at a friends house? Was it taboo to hit below the belt in those fights too?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

K4223 said:


> What about fights with Friends that happened at home or at a friends house? Was it taboo to hit below the belt in those fights too?


Among friends its mostly silly arguments that get out of control and most of the time punches aren't even really thrown just tumbles and wrestles. Actually in my 20s living with my mates we also wrestled quite often. When I got married I abandoned that group though, I do miss that brotherhood of men but ex-wife never liked them.

Since then I've become more and more pacifist (and out of shape) 😅


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I knew a lot of mean boys when I was growing up. I think their parents should discipline them because how else are they going to learn that it's not okay just to beat up on somebody. These boys didn't confine themselves to beating up on other boys either. I do think it's kind of normal for two boys of a certain age to do a bunch of fighting and wrestling but I still think the parents should tell them that it's wrong. It may be a part of development but they also need to learn that that's not how to cope with the world at large. 

And I have to say that in my personal experience there was always one of the boys that was a bully and one that was a victim so it wasn't like it was two boys just having a fight and kind of enjoying it and so I do think that needs to be broken up. I think the bully needs to be disciplined for sure. I think teachers and parents need to keep their eyes open learn to discern the difference between who's being bullied and who's the victim.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It may be a part of development but they also need to learn that *that's not how to cope with the world at large.*


Yes in your country they should be practicing this instead 😅


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Yes in your country they should be practicing this instead 😅
> View attachment 94211


You don't like that Americans are direct in their aggression?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

UAArchangel said:


> You don't like that Americans are direct in their aggression?


On the contrary, I approve! 😅


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmmm. This might be kind of normal.

Throughout school there was this Italian kid that didn't like me.

He tried to beat me up every couple of years or so.

I soundly put him down every time quickly.

We became friends before highschool and he still tried to get the better of me once then as well.

He became a very good friend through it all.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Yes in your country they should be practicing this instead 😅
> View attachment 94211


I guess that would be funny if I hadn't been held at rifle point under the bed by a 12-year-old cousin.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

35848 said:


> Preteens usually only push and shove and sometimes throw a few punches then fall to the ground and roll around on the ground and preteens don’t hit below the belt?


In my experience below belt hitting was absolutely unacceptable. Exception being, as @RandomDude said, street fights.



RandomDude said:


> Girls well don't usually get much martial attention culturally I guess.


 Girls were much more viscous than guys. They just usually did it subtly or in private. I think to preserve their image as delicate flowers or something. But, yeah, in the girls restroom I saw more than one hair snatch and beat down. And then the participants and their closest friends would go about making each others lives Hell in perpetuity.



35848 said:


> What about fights with Friends that happened at home or at a friends house? Was it taboo to hit below the belt in those fights too?


Yup. Fighting a friend or rando at school was one thing. A street fight something totally different. With the friend or rando you just want to make your point plus a few extra hits for your trouble. In a street fight you want to obliterate your opponent. No rules and no holds barred.



RandomDude said:


> Yes in your country they should be practicing this instead 😅
> View attachment 94211


Hey! I resemble that remark!



ConanHub said:


> He tried to beat me up every couple of years or so.
> 
> I soundly put him down every time quickly.


My sister was like that with me. 

"Can I beat you now? No? Hmmm."

_6 months - 6 years later_

"Ok, how bout now?"

Note I said "was". The last time I had enough of her shyte was more than a decade ago. I was in my 30's and she in her 20's. Long story short, she was being a mouthy snot to our step-mother. Made the poor woman cry in front of a bunch of people. I talked to her about it, things went sideways, next thing I know I'm bouncing her head off a moving van and there are a bunch of people trying to pull me off her. Her attitude has so far remained adjusted.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

When I was growing up, there wasn't one of my friends who I didn't fight multiple times. Fighting was how we resolved conflict and it usually made for a closer bond after the fight was over. Now days, kids don't really fight that much, they nitpick on social media. My son got in one fight with his friend and all the parents got involved and it was a very big deal to them. For me, it's just a right of passage.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

It's 2022, almost 2023. I think you're supposed to take out your phone and film the fight and post it to your insta.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

I voted 4-5 fights (every year) at those ages and every year of primary school. My fights were always with little boys either because they annoyed me or because they started it and, the fights were always physical.

I was not very civilized in those days.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Red Sonja said:


> I voted 4-5 fights (every year) at those ages and every year of primary school. My fights were always with little boys either because they annoyed me or because they started it and, the fights were always physical.
> 
> I was not very civilized in those days.


Love it. I'm picturing a little Sonja scrapping it up in a dust cloud!


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> Love it. I'm picturing a little Sonja scrapping it up in a dust cloud!


When my oldest daughter was 11 we were paid a visit by a boys parents who demanded we discipline our daughter, apparently my daughter beat their boy up and made him cry 😢 

similar incident with my stepdaughter last year but no parent visit 😆

Both daughters from my previous marriage were in tae kwon do at a young age 👍🏼


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Slow Hand said:


> When my oldest daughter was 11 we were paid a visit by a boys parents who demanded we discipline our daughter, apparently my daughter beat their boy up and made him cry 😢
> 
> similar incident with my stepdaughter last year but no parent visit 😆
> 
> Both daughters from my previous marriage were in tae kwon do at a young age 👍🏼


Hahahaha! I'm loving it! My lady relatives were scrappers and I had a couple tomboy friends that wouldn't hesitate to throw down with boys.🙂


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Mybabysgotit said:


> When I was growing up, there wasn't one of my friends who I didn't fight multiple times. Fighting was how we resolved conflict and it usually made for a closer bond after the fight was over. Now days, kids don't really fight that much, they nitpick on social media. My son got in one fight with his friend and all the parents got involved and it was a very big deal to them. For me, it's just a right of passage.


We have become a pacifist society then. I agree it was like a rite of passage.
Starting fights, taunting, **** talking, all part of it too. 

It's like how cats play fight as kittens, they learn about themselves, their limits, and when they go too far.








I also think it should be a rite of passage for men but that's just my opinion.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Red Sonja said:


> I voted 4-5 fights (every year) at those ages and every year of primary school. My fights were always with little boys either because they annoyed me or because they started it and, the fights were always physical.
> 
> I was not very civilized in those days.


Of course! How can we expect any less?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> Hahahaha! I'm loving it! My lady relatives were scrappers and I had a couple tomboy friends that wouldn't hesitate to throw down with boys.🙂


My daughter ain't one. Instead I'm hearing all about she did this, she said that, she got my friends to cry  
I take her side of course but how would I ever know the truth of things?

Boys we just, sort it out in the yard.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> My daughter ain't one. Instead I'm hearing all about she did this, she said that, she got my friends to cry
> I take her side of course but how would I ever know the truth of things?
> 
> Boys we just, sort it out in the yard.


Yup, for the most part. My granddaughters are all little ladies so far. Mrs. C is a lady but don't back her into a corner. LoL! 😉


----------



## K4223 (1 mo ago)

Mybabysgotit said:


> When I was growing up, there wasn't one of my friends who I didn't fight multiple times. Fighting was how we resolved conflict and it usually made for a closer bond after the fight was over. Now days, kids don't really fight that much, they nitpick on social media. My son got in one fight with his friend and all the parents got involved and it was a very big deal to them. For me, it's just a right of passage.


Cool! and for you all your fights you got into with your friends at 8 and 9 and 10 years old had the unwritten boy code of don’t hit below the belt like everyone else is saying?


----------



## K4223 (1 mo ago)

MJJEAN said:


> In my experience below belt hitting was absolutely unacceptable. Exception being, as @RandomDude said, street fights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and when you a boy at 8 and 9 and 10 years old most if not all the fights you get into are with friends or a random kid at school?


----------



## K4223 (1 mo ago)

K4223 said:


> and when you a boy at 8 and 9 and 10 years old most if not all the fights you get into are with friends or a random kid at school?


At the ages of 8 and 9 and 10 most of not all fights boys get into are with friends or random kids at school? 
And so all of you guys are saying at those ages a fight isn’t really as violent to be in as it might look?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

35848 said:


> I’m wondering if anyone else would let two boys that are about the same height and same age either both 8 or both 9 or both 10 fight or would you stop it?


It depends on the situation. If there are zero adults around and they don’t have guns, weapons, etc… and it’s in a nice neighborhood then I’d consider stopping it.

One thing is, today kids have access to way better instructional materials on fighting. If I was 10 now I’m sure with my interest in martial arts I would have been doing BJJ and MMA style martial arts and would be able to seriously damage people.

The head locks, arm locks, and punching we did back in the day were crude. I remember going to an “I’ll see you after school” right behind a 7-11 that lasted almost 30 minutes between two kids because they couldn’t damage each other. That wouldn’t happen today as easily.



35848 said:


> And if you got in fights when you were a kid at those ages and what it was like to be in the fights?


Generally it was fun because usually I won.



35848 said:


> did it hurt to get punched?


No, not while you’re fighting unless you get hit in a soft spot (body, groin, eye, or joints).



35848 said:


> What did you learn from getting into the fights?


Violence doesn’t solve all problems but some it does. Also don’t hit people’s head onto sharp objects because they bleed a lot.



35848 said:


> Did parents punish you for fighting or did the just lecture you about why you shouldn’t fight and let you go back to playing again?


My father would usually beat the crap out of me and then he would explain the concept of, “politeness with strength”. What that means is, you should conduct yourself in a polite manner but you should also be able to destroy people when they become problematic. This concept comes in many forms like, “I don’t start a fight but I will stop one.” Etc…

When I was in junior high and high school I did martial arts with plenty of fighting and the goal there was always politeness with strength.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

One caveat to the old days is even in elementary school there would be an occasional kid getting stabbed with a pencil. That can do damage.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Growing up in the 70s/80's was a lot different than today....Fighting was a rite of passage for a lot of us...No one really got hurt and a lot of times, the fight wound up creating a bond between the combatants...I didn't pick on anyone and no one picked on me...so there were only two scrums i can recall...Nothing serious...

IMO, its not the boys you have to worry about, its the girls....Girls don't play....they get* really *nasty...They hold long term grudges...That's when windows start getting smashed and tires slashed....

Today things are unfortunately much different...The relatively recent trends of school shootings mean you can't just let this stuff go...people die and lose lives over bullying, etc...I think you can't just let it play out like we did...


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

K4223 said:


> Cool! and for you all your fights you got into with your friends at 8 and 9 and 10 years old had the unwritten boy code of don’t hit below the belt like everyone else is saying?


From what I remember, it was always a couple of punches then mostly wrestling....the good ole days.


----------



## K4223 (1 mo ago)

Mybabysgotit said:


> From what I remember, it was always a couple of punches then mostly wrestling....the good ole days.


When you threw punches were the punches face shots? Or more body shots?


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Hahahaha! I'm loving it! My lady relatives were scrappers and I had a couple tomboy friends that wouldn't hesitate to throw down with boys.🙂


Well, sometimes it was necessary ... to throw down boys I mean.

I am now civilized (really) it just took longer in my case ... until about 25 years old.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Red Sonja said:


> Well, sometimes it was necessary ... to throw down boys I mean.
> 
> I am now civilized (really) it just took longer in my case ... until about 25 years old.


The ladies in my family average a little older by 10-15 years before slowing their savage a bit and it definitely isn't always beneficial to not have "it" leashed for too long.

I actually just ran most of the time because I was faster than everyone. I only defended when caught by surprise.

The first time I really threw down was probably 17 and it was high time and called for.

I've been belted by a couple of girls ( deserved as I was being a pest but not assaulting them) but I've never fought a girl. I only had one girl try to start something with me and I just walked away.


Girls generally didn't try starting actual fights with guys though the "mean girl" thing was real.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

K4223 said:


> When you threw punches were the punches face shots? Or more body shots?


For me it's both of course lol
Guessing you've never been punched in the face 😅


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> For me it's both of course lol
> Guessing you've never been punched in the face 😅


For me it was, take downs, flips and submissions.

I was a judo boy.😁


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

When I was a kid I would usually hit the body and then transition to wrestling.

I don’t even know exactly what I would do now. I have trained so much coming from a hands up position and then pulling or stepping in to get in close and then go for sensitive parts that I think my reaction would be automatic.

Hands up is important because when someone is a witness or films it, it looks like you are not trying to fight or de-escalate it. In actuality it is a guard up situation where you’re looking to step in at least for me. Once you train enough for the grabs most people will try on you, let’s say grab from the back.

Grab from the back I know two ways to break and my go to is the hip adjust, groin strike, knee snap. I have trained it many many times along with the backwards head butt. I think it’s important to train with someone who knows street fighting, A LOT. That way you don’t think about it at all. You feel what the position is and you automatically do the strikes.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> For me it was, take downs, flips and submissions.
> 
> I was a judo boy.😁


When I was in high school my dad paid a judo black belt at my studio to do sparring with me. He would fight “normal” karate. Anyway one time I hit him in the kidney like hard. I saw it and I hit it. He groaned and then had me on the mat in like 2 seconds and had my arm still and I couldn’t do anything about it because no leverage. It’s a bad feeling.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> For me it was, take downs, flips and submissions.
> 
> I was a judo boy.😁


Really? Even in the yard? It was pure MMA growing up lol, both strikes/grappling.

Then we both end up sitting in detention talking about the fight and how good we clocked each other lol. 
No apologies. A good hit is a good hit 😅


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

BTW from those days there was a kid in my neighborhood named Preston. This one guy started a fight with him and he goes, “I’m going to press your little d*** in the dirt.” So good. BTW he got his ass kicked.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Really? Even in the yard? It was pure MMA growing up lol, both strikes/grappling.
> 
> Then we both end up sitting in detention talking about the fight and how good we clocked each other lol.
> No apologies. A good hit is a good hit 😅


I took judo starting around age 8-9. It was all I needed.😉

Once I hit my teens I went on a combat quest to learn everything I could that had street applications but judo is a very solid foundation.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> I took judo starting around age 8-9. It was all I needed.😉
> 
> Once I hit my teens I went on a combat quest to learn everything I could that had street applications but judo is a very solid foundation.


Aye, grappling is also the most practical to avoiding potential charges for assault by controlling the situation (and their submission through pain 🤭) without injury.

Too bad my daughter has no interest in it, nor her mum  as that's where I would have sent her for sure.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

The problem with grappling is, as soon as a second person is involved they kick you in the head and you’re done.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> The problem with grappling is, as soon as a second person is involved they kick you in the head and you’re done.


That's why Judo is much better than the craze with BJJ these days. More standing techniques compared to ground.


----------



## K4223 (1 mo ago)

was it fun to have other kids there to see a fight when you got in a fight?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

K4223 said:


> was it fun to have other kids there to see a fight when you got in a fight?


No. I don’t even notice anyone else.


----------



## K4223 (1 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> No. I don’t even notice anyone else.


Oh ok cool! So during the actual fight you did not ever notice that other kids were gathered around you watching and cheering the fight? Is that cause of the adrenaline rush you get during the fight?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

K4223 said:


> was it fun to have other kids there to see a fight when you got in a fight?


It was bad because you never knew what idiot might try to jump in.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

K4223 said:


> was it fun to have other kids there to see a fight when you got in a fight?


There was once a kid said something very rude to me, I threw my drink in his face. He of course, got mad and charged at me. I got into stance. Then he started kicking me... on the outer thigh lol. It was already conditioned so I just took it and laughed at him in front of everyone as he kept kicking me - in the same spot 😅 I never hit him back, but it was fun lol

Poor guy really, we were standing right in the middle of 4 blocks so EVERYONE was watching


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

K4223 said:


> Oh ok cool! So during the actual fight you did not ever notice that other kids were gathered around you watching and cheering the fight? Is that cause of the adrenaline rush you get during the fight?


No. Noticed that before but during not so much. I focus in on destroying my opponent.


----------



## K4223 (1 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> No. Noticed that before but during not so much. I focus in on destroying my opponent.


What was the adrenaline rush you got during a fight at 8 or 9 or 10 years old like? How long did the rush last? Did it make you feel like time slowed down? When did you usually start to feel the adrenaline rush? Did you start to feel it when you were still only arguing? Or not till you got in each other’s faces?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

wrong thread


----------

